# So Who Is All Going To Be There



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

As the title says who is all going to "Polished Bliss" this Weekend would be nice to see a few guys from the ultimate shine meeting and get too know a few more guys from aberdeen/shire :thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought you were talking about the Papal visit tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeh....sadly i'm eh washing my hair the whole weekend!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll not be there as its too far away, don't think I'll pope along to see the papal either


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Would like to get along seeing as it's local, but will have to see what Saturday says as to whether I manage or not


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Should be there  but no guarantees. May be working all day


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Me and my mate should be there, Im sure Alan said he's coming down for it and Ethan lives 5 mins away so im sure he'll go


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll be there for 12ish, only 30miles away. Look out for a young guy in a mk5 silver golf


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Im down south this weekend


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be there and my 2 boys and my dad aswell making it a proper boys day out looking at shiny cars! :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Wont be there im afraid. Have to pick the parents up at Edinburgh Airport! Grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!1


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

First I've seen of this...may make the trip up if I'm not too hungover


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Woop Woop i only need to get out my bead at 5 to 11 lol unless alan phones me before saying hes at the train station :lol: but defo be there mate


----------

